# Lenovo G505S Radeon HD8570M  - Not Supported Yet



## rami_bachar (Dec 18, 2014)

I am a bit lost with this, can't make it work and couldn't find a guide exactly how to fix it.


radeon doesn't work no matter what I do.

1. FreeBSD 11-Current
2. my /etc/make.conf

```
WITH_NEW_XORG="yes"
WITH_NEW_MESA="YES"
OPTIONS_SET=GALLIUM
graphics_dri_SET=GALLIUM
```

3. compiled Xorg from ports
4. run `Xorg -configure` and got the error many people have

```
(II) [KMS] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol, no kernel modesetting.
(II) [KMS] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol, no kernel modesetting.
Segmentation fault at address 0x0
```

5. using this page  https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Installing_KMS_Ports

and

`svn co [url]https://trillian.chruetertee.ch/svn/ports/trunk/']https://trillian.chruetertee.ch/svn/ports/trunk[/url]`

then compiled xf86-video-ati  from trunk and reinstalled this version but still nothing.

6. `kldstat` shows

```
radeonkms.ko
radeonkmsfw_JUNIPER_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_JUNIPER_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_JUNIPER_rlc.ko
```

I'm kind of lost here, the same laptop runs OpenSuSE 13.2 with Xorg and no proble.
Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2014)

The A10-5750M is an APU.  The onboard graphics unit is a Radeon HD8570M.  Unfortunately, the 8000-series is not yet supported on FreeBSD.  For now, try the vesa driver.


----------



## rami_bachar (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks I just saw it in the Lenovo's spec, vesa works but for now I'll keep the FreeBSD on the server and install something else.  What a disappointment! I ordered this laptop just for this, and from all the research I made about the hardware, I ordered the worst: no Nvidia and a BCM wifi with whitelist BIOS protected, hate myself for that.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2014)

There is work going on to support the newer Radeons, so it might be usable in a while.  Even the Broadcom wireless might work now or later, or an Atheros card with the right BIOS ID to work in that machine might be available.  And finally, you can run FreeBSD as a full-screen VM on that system with VirtualBox, so like the Perl guys say, there's more than one way to do it.


----------



## rami_bachar (Dec 18, 2014)

For the wifi i use the Edimax (urtwn(4)) so this one is solved for now,will run with vesa and see how it progress with the new drivers supporting this card.

Thanks for the help, at least I know that its not supported and not waste more time around it.


----------



## rami_bachar (Dec 23, 2014)

For now vesa works fine.  For what I need now it's ok.


----------

